# lexapro intrusive thoughts



## ant (Jun 18, 2010)

so ive been on lexapro for 2 weeks now and i just got switched to 20 mg yesterday. lately ive been feeling very edgy and ive had a lot of intrusive thoughts and thoughts of like hurting myself. like i know ill never hurt myself but they are just scary. is this a normal initial reaction to this drug?
thanks


----------



## cm0102 (Apr 23, 2010)

hey..ye wen i started lexapro the first 3-4 weeks were fucked up..weird scary thoughts...and bad anxiety..dont worry..ur Nervous system will get used to it...if ur not feeling better after about 2-3 months, then maybe try something else..once u find the right medication, ull be halfway there to ur recovery


----------

